# box turtle pen



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2013)

It was a bit windy yesterday:







The tree guy can't come out until tonight...I hope the turtles don't use the tree as a ladder.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow. Did it knock down or destroy the fence at all?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, it did. The fence on the left, out of the picture, is down. I had to put up a hokey temporary fix, and the fence under the tree, across the top of the picture is actually a wire fence and it is bent clear down to the ground. Luckily, the grape stakes held, so the only problem is if the turtles climb the tree.


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2013)

Keep watch 24/7. LOL I wish I had a picture of my old turtle. As the tree grew it starting leaning toward the fence. He wedged himself between the two (fence and tree) and climbed up the tree and over the fence. My son watched him do it. They are unbelievable at escaping, which I'm sure you know. LOL


----------



## mikeh (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: RE: box turtle pen*



terryo said:


> Keep watch 24/7. LOL I wish I had a picture of my old turtle. As the tree grew it starting leaning toward the fence. He wedged himself between the two (fence and tree) and climbed up the tree and over the fence. My son watched him do it. They are unbelievable at escaping, which I'm sure you know. LOL



Yes they are. I have actually seen this one climbing the vertical wall all the way up to the ceiling.




sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 16, 2013)

Crazy how they will climb when they have the chance too!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 16, 2013)

GOT WOOD?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> GOT WOOD?



LOL! As a matter of fact, I do!!! I'm not a hoarder of plants, animals or household items, but I just can't resist collecting scrap lumber. I have a whole wood yard behind the back house. (bricks and cinder blocks too)


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 16, 2013)

Darn it Yvonne! I wish you didn't live so far away. I need a few pieces to finish Cooper's new cage... ;(

Sent from my junk cell phone... D2G


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2013)

***smiles*** I have been known to give a bit of it away every so often. That's the beauty of getting something for free...you're not stingy when it comes to sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2013)

So the tree guy had the big branch cut up and tossed over the fence into the pasture, and he says to me, "Look at this little guy." He found this:










It was in the 3-toe pen, but the interior fencing isn't baby-proof. It looks like an eastern to me. Tomorrow I'll run the sprinkler in there and see if I can find the rest of them.


----------



## sibi (Sep 16, 2013)

That's awesome! I tried to keep a boxie that crawled into a neighbors yard, but he found a way to scale the pen. Funny thing though, now that he's free to roam wherever he wants, he popped up yesterday in the sullies outdoor enclosure! Go figure...


----------

